# Cant go on pizza date:what do i say?



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I was invited to go out for pizza w/my guy and a bunch of ppl and they thought i was being a party pooper for not coming. If this situation comes up again or he asks me why i didnt go, what do I say? How can i possibly explain like a good lie. Im a horrible liar. What do I do? My excuse last time was tht my sister was over and tht I had alot of laundry to do and it would take me forever to get ready. That sounds so lame!My dilemma is that I have (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) SIBO and pizza bothers me. If I eat pizza I'll pay for it. I'll get embarrassing gas and in a few hours start to smell musty. It's gross and I really dont want to go into all that with him. But another question i have is When? When is it time to tell ur guy about ur problem and what do u tell them? The minimum? So to recap Questions 1)How do I explain why I dont want to go out for pizza? 2) When is it okay to tell ur guy about ur ibs-like issues? 3)What do u tell ur guy when it is time to tell him?


----------



## Shoey114 (Oct 15, 2010)

searching4answers said:


> I was invited to go out for pizza w/my guy and a bunch of ppl and they thought i was being a party pooper for not coming. If this situation comes up again or he asks me why i didnt go, what do I say? How can i possibly explain like a good lie. Im a horrible liar. What do I do? My excuse last time was tht my sister was over and tht I had alot of laundry to do and it would take me forever to get ready. That sounds so lame!My dilemma is that I have (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) SIBO and pizza bothers me. If I eat pizza I'll pay for it. I'll get embarrassing gas and in a few hours start to smell musty. It's gross and I really dont want to go into all that with him. But another question i have is When? When is it time to tell ur guy about ur problem and what do u tell them? The minimum? So to recap Questions 1)How do I explain why I dont want to go out for pizza? 2) When is it okay to tell ur guy about ur ibs-like issues? 3)What do u tell ur guy when it is time to tell him?


I can tell you from my own experiences that it was always an issue for me when dating someone also and when I met my boyfriend I'm with now, we actually almost never met because he thought I was weird because I kept making excuses not to hang out because I was soooo nervous and when I get nervous I get sick and I didn't ever want to have a food date or anything. Basically in my current relationship I ended up getting "sick" as I would say, basically I was sweating and my stomach was going nuts when we were hanging out, and it was def at the beginning of our relationship and I did get upset and cried. I just sort of told him I have stomach problems and I am embarrassed to talk about them, but then I explained how nervous situations are rough and it takes time for me to be more comfortable. He will ask if he wants to know information, but I wouldn't say there is necessarily a "time" I would even say the sooner the better so you dont have to feel that anxiety for so long. and you should just suggest a different place to go/different food that suites you and see if you can swing with that or set up a situation where you meet them somewhere after pizza non food involved. No matter what through my experiences, more people have stomach issues than you would believe and its nothing to be ashamed of, I generally let people know off the bat that I have a sensitive stomach, I cant eat a lot of food other people can, and ill even make small jokes about it. I hope this helps you and good luck.When I was younger I made a lot of excuses and people just ended up not believing me and I lost a lot of friendsI am much more open now and it works out for the better, the best people stick around


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there,You should be honest and tell him because like shoey mentioned, if you keep making excuses he will think you dont want to be with him. Same goes with friends. If you are not comfortable enough to be specific, just tell him you have stomach issues. If he really wants to be part of your life cares about you he will be nice about it and try to do other activities. Its better if you are open with the guy because if he is going to be a jerk about it, its better to end the relationship before you get more emotionally attached. Hope this helped


----------



## Mallory Holt (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you should just be honest and tell them that you can't eat pizza because it will give you a major stomache and you will feel sick. Its awkward and most people don't understand, but if they are really care about you they will try to understand. My boyfriend really understands and tries to help me the best he can.


----------



## katherine3 (Jan 14, 2012)

searching4answers said:


> I was invited to go out for pizza w/my guy and a bunch of ppl and they thought i was being a party pooper for not coming. If this situation comes up again or he asks me why i didnt go, what do I say? How can i possibly explain like a good lie. Im a horrible liar. What do I do? My excuse last time was tht my sister was over and tht I had alot of laundry to do and it would take me forever to get ready. That sounds so lame!My dilemma is that I have (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) SIBO and pizza bothers me. If I eat pizza I'll pay for it. I'll get embarrassing gas and in a few hours start to smell musty. It's gross and I really dont want to go into all that with him. But another question i have is When? When is it time to tell ur guy about ur problem and what do u tell them? The minimum? So to recap Questions 1)How do I explain why I dont want to go out for pizza? 2) When is it okay to tell ur guy about ur ibs-like issues? 3)What do u tell ur guy when it is time to tell him?


Hi first off, personally I thought I couldn't eat pizza for a long time, but then I found that it was just the cheese and onions that were bothering me! I now eat pizza without cheese or onions and it's wonderful. The chances are if you can eat bread(base) tomato and a couple of other tings such as ham and pinapple then you can happily enjoy a cheese-free pizza. I don't have exactly the same issue as you but I just thought I'd mention..My answers to your questions:1) Sometimes I start by saying that I am lactose intollerant, this is very common and doesn't provoke much discussion. - you could always just suggest a different place to go? & also look up the menu often pizza places serve stuff other than pizza?Or you could say, 'I don't really want to come for pizza because pizza makes me ill & I don't really want to talk about it, could we all go somewhere else?' - I also find it helps if you try to explain the pain. eg, I normally tell people 'I can't drink carbonated drinks beacause when I do it makes my stomach swell up and it feels like thousands of tiny men are sabbing me with pointy boots from the inside.' Making it a little funny takes the edge off but they get the picture and most people wince and say 'oo ouch, fair enough'2) I tend to say something whenever food is first an issue...3) I simply say 'I'd love to eat that but I can't because I have IBS' as if it's the most normal thing in the world. A lot of people know what IBS is so he may just say, 'oh ok then' and all will be fine. He may ask what it is, in which case you can say that you don't really feel comfortable talking about it just yet but you can tell him later. Or just say, 'I have a small intestine bacterial overgrowth, it's not great, but I deal with it' and smile I always find that helps make it much less awkward. If he sees that you are confident even despite having an illness it can even be a bit of a turn on (or I like to think so anyway).Hope all that helpsLove K


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually just tell people I have a few restrictions when food is concerned. And look, it's ok to go out with a group of people and not eat. You tell them you have this issue but you are there to enjoy their company. Just order a juice or something and be happy.







If they ask why do you have these restriction you can either tell them is not something you like to talk about or just say it's a long story you will tell in a better ocasion.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Why don't you go but just not eat the pizza? My general line is something like "I have stomach issues" or "I have a lot of weird food intolerances." Maybe the place serves something else that you could eat while other people are eating pizza. Otherwise, just grab a water or something and just hang out with them.


----------

